# Let’s have some fun with puns:



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ll start it off:


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2020)

There's a local tavern that sells Snickers.

It's a candy bar.


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2020)

Crows never complain without caws.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I’ll start it off:
> 
> View attachment 138279


I have a friend who loves frogs.  She'll love this!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

This one goes out to my hubby!

He calls the toilet the "blower"! LOL!


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

Ya know the difference between a well-dressed man on a bicycle & a poorly-dressed man on a unicycle?

Attire.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

Wearing glasses while doing math improves division.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

No matter how much you push the envelope, it will still be stationery.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

I love the way the earth rotates.  It really makes my day.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 138288


See Aunt Marg, were in desperate need of your detective school.  If not, well see more critter cops.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

If you need an ark to save two of every animal, I noah guy.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't trust stairs; they're always up to something.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

I was wondering why the ball was getting bigger.
Then it hit me.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

I accidentally swallowed some food coloring.  The doctor says I'm fine but I feel like I've dyed a little inside.


----------



## win231 (Dec 11, 2020)

An airline company lost my luggage.  I sued them &........lost my case.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2020)

Christmas pun here:

Good King Wenceslas: "Hello, I'd like to order a pizza.

Pizza Hut employee: "Sure, what kind would you like?"

Wenceslas: "Deep pan, crisp and even."


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2020)

Sorry I missed your call.  I was on another line.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

There is water around the toilet!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Just saw this one in a news article about another Tesla catching fire:   Teehee....Double Pun.  (I added the word "Sparking")

_"A Tesla Model "S" Erupted Like a Flamethrower, Sparking Concerns About The Trailblazing Sedans." _


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2022)




----------



## win231 (May 21, 2022)

Someone stole my mood ring & I don't know how I feel about it.


----------



## mrstime (May 21, 2022)

Most of these are silly...I love silly!


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2022)

Sex in an elevator is amazing on many levels.


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

Well I read through the whole thread, good at first but then I got bored.

So, Armageddon out of here...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)




----------

